
'Alchemy of energy': Breakthrough offers mass hydrogen storage options - hiharryhere
https://www.smh.com.au/environment/climate-change/alchemy-of-energy-breakthrough-offers-mass-hydrogen-storage-options-20200702-p558dj.html
======
unraveller
Lots of sugar in this hype cookie. Great effort to maintain a revolutionary
breakthrough tone and avoids any comparison with existing hydrogen systems.

And did they really just refer to high pressure vessel ruptures as "safe
nonflammable bursts"? instead of "explosions". I've heard compressed hydrogen
will expand faster than it can possibly burn when all suddenly uncompressed
but c'mon that's an explosion.

------
gus_massa
> _Professor Aguey-Zinsou said the alloy contained titanium and "other common
> materials", but declined to name them, pending the issuance of a formal
> patent expected within weeks._

So ... I guess they don't have an independent verification of their claims.

